# What is this tricycle? chain drive,skip tooth,



## fxo550 (Oct 20, 2012)

just got this today for $3.00

what year it is?


----------



## xiaomi (Nov 14, 2012)

wow ! so lovely !~


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 14, 2012)

My guess would be mid to late 1940s, possibly as late as the early 1950s. Not sure when Stelber discontinued cycle manufacturing. Older NOS trike tires come up on ebay periodically if you're looking to replace the damaged and worn tires. You don't see many tricycles equipped with seats having nose springs like this one, and it appears to be original to the trike. Guess Stelber was giving it the big bike look with a similarly designed seat. Not bad for practically free.

Dave


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 14, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> My guess would be mid to late 1940s, possibly as late as the early 1950s. Not sure when Stelber discontinued cycle manufacturing. Older NOS trike tires come up on ebay periodically if you're looking to replace the damaged and worn tires. You don't see many tricycles equipped with seats having nose springs like this one, and it appears to be original to the trike. Guess Stelber was giving it the big bike look with a similarly designed seat. Not bad for practically free.
> 
> Dave




Thanks for the info.

Freddie


----------

